# Power Max 826 OE: Ampere rating of alternator



## ProsjektX (Oct 16, 2019)

Want to add some LED lights to this one, but unable to find any specs or part numbers for the alternator, to determine how much I can load it. Anyone knows where I can find this out?

It's a 2011 built 826, model number 38629, serial 31200xxxx. I've measured the dangling lead below the electrical starter and find it generates around 14V at full speed, so obviously there's an alternator there.. and it does seem to be rectified. Original lamp kit is listed as 107-3827. The service manual just references Tecumseh, with no other details for the alternator.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

If you are switching from Incandescent to LEDs, then you most likely will not be overloading the alternator. I would guess it to be about 2 amps. You can probably easily find out by looking up your engine numbers with either Briggs or Tecumseh.


----------



## ProsjektX (Oct 16, 2019)

Didn't think to check the engine. But yes, looking up the engine model number, I find an alternator rated 1.5A DC.


----------

